# Handwriting Thread:



## xTurnip (Feb 9, 2015)

Here's what mine looks like, sorry if it's a little hard to read.  Clicky here.


----------



## Caius (Feb 9, 2015)

It's actually pretty clean.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 9, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> It's actually pretty clean.



Oh thanks!  It's also a little late where I am, so it's probably a little messy because of that.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

I like it 

Mine is very messy since the only occasions I write by hand nowadays is taking notes in class and sometimes I can hardly myself read it XD


----------



## Cou (Feb 9, 2015)

ooh you write so pretty!! <3


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice handwriting! I will post mine later, since I need to sleep now hahaha.


----------



## Jake (Feb 9, 2015)

I'll post mine later, too (if I remember).
I've got about 5 different styles, so I'll try put them all up, might not be able to tho, coz it's not something I can actually control LOL it just happens when I write. I've got a bubbly/round style, sharp/slanted style, scribble style (essays), "regular" style, and a combination of all 4


----------



## Pearls (Feb 9, 2015)

I'll post mine later because I have to go somewhere. I'm gonna subscribe to this thread so I'll remember c:


----------



## lazuli (Feb 9, 2015)

bruh


Spoiler:  












E: hhaaha ah my r's and v's look so similar its a miracle my teachers can differentiate between them


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 9, 2015)

My teacher's complain i write too small -,-
I like my current teacher since she's the only one that can read my writing


----------



## Chris (Feb 9, 2015)

Spoiler: Messy notes from today's class. Ignore I wrote the wrong year haha.











Probably messiest example ever, but my lecturer goes through slides super fast!!




Spoiler: Shopping list & reminders on my notice board.











Slightly neater examples containing dumb stuff I have tacked to the notice board behind my laptop.
And, yes, I know I misspelled broccoli.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 9, 2015)

computertrash said:


> bruh
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



You have such cute handwriting omg.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> Spoiler: Messy notes from today's class. Ignore I wrote the wrong year haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I usually write "broccoli" "bruhcoli". Your hamdwriting is really neat.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 9, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> You have such cute handwriting omg.



really?? i always saw it as weird lmao
it used to be a lot more messier last year
like
_a lot messier_


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 9, 2015)

Spoiler: it's bad





_shout out to ****ty 3ds camera_


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 9, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: it's bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude shut up yours is da bomb

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: eh


----------



## Aradai (Feb 9, 2015)

that's when I rush lmao


----------



## Caius (Feb 9, 2015)

I write a few different ways. On the right is actual notes on stuff in freehand. Left is my 'i'm gonna effort this' handwriting.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 9, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> I write a few different ways. On the right is actual notes on stuff in freehand. Left is my 'i'm gonna effort this' handwriting.



So pretty. ;o;


----------



## Improv (Feb 9, 2015)

hello
http://i.imgur.com/UFk3FC8.png
goodbye


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm not a fan of my handwriting, but at least it is legible. My mom has the best handwriting ever, though.


Spoiler: Work Notes


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 9, 2015)

Improv said:


> hello
> http://i.imgur.com/UFk3FC8.png
> goodbye



Your handwriting is so neat!


----------



## Improv (Feb 9, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> I'm not a fan of my handwriting, but at least it is legible. My mom has the best handwriting ever, though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Work Notes



omg give me your handwriting


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 9, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> I'm not a fan of my handwriting, but at least it is legible. My mom has the best handwriting ever, though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Work Notes



OMg you have perfect handwriting lol. It's so easy to read.


----------



## Aryxia (Feb 9, 2015)

This is the most action my tablet's gotten in months


----------



## lazuli (Feb 9, 2015)

right is how i write now, left is how i used to like a year ago
it was the way i wrote on the paper tbh


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 9, 2015)

computertrash said:


> right is how i write now, left is how i used to like a year ago
> it was the way i wrote on the paper tbh



I still think your handwriting is cute.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 9, 2015)

Spoiler: messy notes



View attachment 83836


I couldn't make out what I'd written until I took a close up because I write so lightly haha.


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 9, 2015)

Spoiler











For you, Clare


----------



## tobi! (Feb 10, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> I write a few different ways. On the right is actual notes on stuff in freehand. Left is my 'i'm gonna effort this' handwriting.
> 
> -snip-



Are you a fan of calligraphy?

- - - Post Merge - - -

One of the fascinations I have is calligraphy. I love writing and making everything spick and span. I rewrite my notes a ton just to make it look neat. I try my hardest to make my handwriting the best it can be but I always see people who don't care or just jot something down and they're perfection. It genuinely makes me a little disgruntled but I can't help it. I love, love, love pens too so of course I'd like calligraphy and all that. I wanted to buy a $50 calligraphy set but I backed out since I didn't have the money to spend. Unfortunately, I screw up a bit and my middle finger has a bump from writing too much. It won't go away but it only hurts sometimes when I write. Still, I practice a ton. When it was summer and I had no school=no notes, I just did whatever I could to write. Of course, backfiring since the bump won't go away. :L






I watch this video daily. It's so awesome.

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> right is how i write now, left is how i used to like a year ago
> it was the way i wrote on the paper tbh
> 
> -snip-



I often turn my paper sideways when I write so my lettering is sometimes slanted.


----------



## olivetree123 (Feb 10, 2015)

my handwriting is borderline illegible
also i can't write in a straight line if it's not on lined paper



Spoiler


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 10, 2015)

Tae said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'aww. :3 Thanks Tae. You're wonderful too, even if you don't know it.


----------



## pocky (Feb 10, 2015)

Spoiler: mine is a mess


----------



## weesakins (Feb 10, 2015)

my ugly handwriting :-(



Spoiler


----------



## Amyy (Feb 10, 2015)

Jake. said:


> I'll post mine later, too (if I remember).
> I've got about 5 different styles, so I'll try put them all up, might not be able to tho, coz it's not something I can actually control LOL it just happens when I write. I've got a bubbly/round style, sharp/slanted style, scribble style (essays), "regular" style, and a combination of all 4



ive got about 4 different styles and it annoys the crap out of me :')

- - - Post Merge - - -



pocky said:


> Spoiler: mine is a mess
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83859



dang girl i like yours


----------



## lazuli (Feb 10, 2015)

weesakins said:


> my ugly handwriting :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



bruh thats actually cute


----------



## Caius (Feb 10, 2015)

Norski said:


> Are you a fan of calligraphy?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah I took calligraphy classes about ten years ago.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 10, 2015)

You guys all have such nice handwriting! :3


----------



## Shax (Feb 10, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> Here's what mine looks like, sorry if it's a little hard to read.  Clicky here.



Oh, your handwriting looks so free-flowing and relaxed! I'm quite jealous. I'll upload a picture featuring my handwriting sometime.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 11, 2015)

Spoiler: my handwriting







I usually write in all caps but if it's something really long I'll use my regular cursive.


----------



## loreiid (Feb 11, 2015)

My webcam is poopy so im sorry if you cant read it ;-;



Spoiler


----------



## f11 (Feb 11, 2015)

messy and blurry


----------



## tobi! (Feb 11, 2015)

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: my handwriting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cursive is so beautiful. I wish more people would use it but I do admit, some people have illegible cursive. I tend to switch back and forth with caps or not, usually depending on the pen I use.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 11, 2015)

Norski said:


> Cursive is so beautiful. I wish more people would use it but I do admit, some people have illegible cursive. I tend to switch back and forth with caps or not, usually depending on the pen I use.



I can usually keep my cursive legible, but if I am taking notes of some sort, it usually gets pretty messy.


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 11, 2015)

dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: my handwriting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like your handwriting.


----------



## PandaNikita (Feb 12, 2015)

Spoiler: got bored of my chem & biol hw, so here you are



I tend to write in sketchbooks while in lectures because I forget to bring lined paper. So I've had practice writing straight.








- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: insert class notes here


----------



## Javocado (Feb 12, 2015)

Spoiler: it sux ft. jav


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 12, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: it sux ft. jav



It doesn't sux.


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 12, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: it sux ft. jav



Better than mine, Jav.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2015)

I'M LIKE OBSSESSED WITH HAND WRITING AND I DIDNT REALIZE UNTIL I QUOTED LIKE 5205 PPLS



computertrash said:


> bruh
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


ur handwriting is nice, except its jump*s* not jump*ed* otherwise the sentence has no S



CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: it's bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks good buT WHY ARE U STUCK IN CAPSLOCK UR LIKE MY MOM



Aradai said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT



badcrumbs said:


> I'm not a fan of my handwriting, but at least it is legible. My mom has the best handwriting ever, though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Work Notes


WTF UR HNAND  WRITING IS GREAT STFU



Aryxia said:


> This is the most action my tablet's gotten in months
> 
> 
> Spoiler


i like ur handwriting but its JUMPS NOT JUMPED



Tae said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn tae bae u good



olivetree123 said:


> my handwriting is borderline illegible
> also i can't write in a straight line if it's not on lined paper
> 
> 
> ...


ITS GOOD AND U ACTUALLY WROTE JUMPS HOLLA PRAISE MAH JESUS



pocky said:


> Spoiler: mine is a mess
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83859


shut up it's good



weesakins said:


> my ugly handwriting :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not ugly but its JUMPS



Amyy said:


> ive got about 4 different styles and it annoys the crap out of me :')dang girl i like yours


**** we twins but yea its so anoying when u have like 5235r2 different styles coz wheni write essays it like switches between 3 different styles and im like 'omg theyre gonna think i gave my paper to someone else' LOL



dizzy bone said:


> Spoiler: my handwriting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn dizzy thats some good wrist movement buT ITS JUMPS



Spoopy Christe said:


> My webcam is poopy so im sorry if you cant read it ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


not rly a fan of ur handwriting i only quoted it coz u put jumpED NOT JUMPS



Crys said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83947 messy and blurry


i like ur regular more than ur cursive buT ITS JUMPS OMGVGGG



PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: got bored of my chem & biol hw, so here you are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


best handwriting/10 but its JUMPS



Javocado said:


> Spoiler: it sux ft. jav


wtf shut up thats good




TL;DR

Jumped VS Jumps count - 7 : 1

fix ur **** pls omg


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 12, 2015)

Jake. said:


> I'M LIKE OBSSESSED WITH HAND WRITING AND I DIDNT REALIZE UNTIL I QUOTED LIKE 5205 PPLS
> 
> 
> ur handwriting is nice, except its jump*s* not jump*ed* otherwise the sentence has no S
> ...



Jake you're amazing omfg.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 12, 2015)

My handwriting is awful since I have a habit of writing at a quick pace and it ends up looking sloppy as a result of it. I think my Japanese handwriting looks better.


----------



## Geneve (Feb 12, 2015)

​
oh my hgod

_also im surprised that i still know how to hold a writing tool. i havent had to write on actual paper or anything for weeks_


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 12, 2015)

kiwiturtle said:


> View attachment 83956​
> oh my hgod
> 
> _also im surprised that i still know how to hold a writing tool. i havent had to write on actual paper or anything for weeks_



Bootyful!


----------



## PandaNikita (Feb 12, 2015)

Jake. said:


> I'M LIKE OBSSESSED WITH HAND WRITING AND I DIDNT REALIZE UNTIL I QUOTED LIKE 5205 PPLS
> TL;DR
> 
> Jumped VS Jumps count - 7 : 1
> ...



Lol sorry Jake, there's an "s" somewhere in there though.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> Jake you're amazing omfg.



thank.
i was gonna post mind but as soon as i was about to someone walked in the room and i didnt want them to be like 'wat r u writing' and i b like 'o i am posting my handwriting on the internet xo' #oops

i will do later

also my hand writing is ****


----------



## PandaNikita (Feb 12, 2015)

Jake. said:


> thank.
> i was gonna post mind but as soon as i was about to someone walked in the room and i didnt want them to be like 'wat r u writing' and i b like 'o i am posting my handwriting on the internet xo' #oops
> 
> i will do later
> ...


Make sure to post every style you got. Waiting for you to put jumped.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 12, 2015)

Jake. said:


> thank.
> i was gonna post mind but as soon as i was about to someone walked in the room and i didnt want them to be like 'wat r u writing' and i b like 'o i am posting my handwriting on the internet xo' #oops
> 
> i will do later
> ...



I know this feel.


----------



## PandaNikita (Feb 12, 2015)

Spoiler: wow


----------



## Amyy (Feb 12, 2015)

Spoiler






i couldnt find a black pen. i hate writing in blue.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 12, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> Spoiler: it's bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10/10 imo would let you write a 5 page essay on my buttcheeks


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 12, 2015)

Amyy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's so neat! I love the writing you use for your science notes.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2015)

Amyy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF TGATS SO GOOD



Javocado said:


> 10/10 imo would let you write a 5 page essay on my buttcheeks


can I


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2015)

oops only one of my styles wants to work today!!



Spoiler


----------



## lazuli (Feb 12, 2015)

Jake. said:


> TL;DR
> 
> Jumped VS Jumps count - 7 : 1
> 
> fix ur **** pls omg



well SORRY sir
in case u didnt see i wrote other things with s in em so you kno what the s looks like anyways


----------



## Jou (Feb 12, 2015)

nooo haha it's even worse on my tablettt


----------



## Amyy (Feb 12, 2015)

Jake. said:


> oops only one of my styles wants to work today!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Wtf that's not crap Jake pls


----------



## oath2order (Feb 12, 2015)

my hand hurts. I've only written four lines


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2015)

Amyy said:


> Wtf that's not crap Jake pls


Ye ur rite, defs not my worst handwriting 



oath2order said:


> my hand hurts. I've only written four lines


Why would u post this if u messed the lyrics up that's like major public embarrassment


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 12, 2015)

oath2order said:


> my hand hurts. I've only written four lines



Wonderful. It's a little messy but eh. :3


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 12, 2015)

Norski said:


> Cursive is so beautiful. I wish more people would use it but I do admit, some people have illegible cursive. I tend to switch back and forth with caps or not, usually depending on the pen I use.



They don't even teach us cursive anymore in north carolina the 2001 generation was the last to learn it, and my school did it for about 4 weeks in third grade than quit.


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 19, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## Amyy (Feb 19, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> Spoiler



its beautiful


----------



## MagsyPies (Feb 19, 2015)

It's so... Round... 

- - - Post Merge - - -

My handwriting's so basic when compared to all the fabulous people here


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 19, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> Spoiler



Wow! This is so cool. ;o;

- - - Post Merge - - -



MagsyPies said:


> View attachment 84556
> It's so... Round...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Same here tbh lol.


----------



## Benevoir (Feb 19, 2015)

Spoiler










Random phrases, song names, and shameless space fillers enjoy


----------



## Rasha (Feb 19, 2015)

every heard of someone getting bullied and made fun of because of how bad their handwriting is? yup, that's me! 
but none of them *****es at school could draw like me


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 19, 2015)

Spoiler: my handwriting is awful





Surprisingly, I write better in Japanese even though I haven't taken a single class and just used google translate for this immigration homework for social studies.


I think I wrote about a person named Bob.


----------



## Leela (Feb 19, 2015)

Have some handwriting.



Spoiler: handwriting


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 19, 2015)

Amyy said:


> its beautiful



thank u ;w;


Rebeth13 said:


> Wow! This is so cool. ;o;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



no shhh ur cool ;o


----------



## Hyperpesta (Feb 19, 2015)

This is basicly it.


----------



## piichinu (Feb 19, 2015)

mine changes every day, and yeah i can change my handwriting how i want it to be but i dont...
here's today's:






my pen died when i was writing quickly + i messed up the y so its crossed out


----------



## Marii (Feb 19, 2015)

this is like one of my new favorite threads



Spoiler: casual homework writing











not my best o well


----------



## Cory (Feb 19, 2015)

This is the legit fishing for compliments thread


----------



## Marii (Feb 19, 2015)

Cory said:


> This is the legit fishing for compliments thread



lol nothing wrong with that, everyone needs a little pick me up every now and then and threads like this are meant for people to show off what they've got
not too different from things like the selfie thread


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 19, 2015)

They say I write like a girl. Apparently that's a compliment. lol

Btw. Marii, your writing is beautiful!


----------



## Radda (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Leela (Feb 19, 2015)

Cory said:


> This is the legit fishing for compliments thread








complimentz plz


----------



## tobi! (Feb 19, 2015)

Leela said:


> complimentz plz



You have a good pen.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marii said:


> this is like one of my new favorite threads
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice. Like I stated previously, cursive is beautiful.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Feb 19, 2015)

Stole this from a handwriting challenge I did on Tumblr owo


----------



## tobi! (Feb 19, 2015)

Jaebeommie said:


> Stole this from a handwriting challenge I did on Tumblr owo



Looks good.


----------



## epona (Feb 19, 2015)

Spoiler: just a page from my journal because i wasn't bothered to write out a paragraph lol











honestly i quite like my handwriting
up until a few years ago i had horribly rounded, immature childish handwriting that i hated and i spent a whole summer training myself to change how i wrote, and this is the end result

(if anyone actually bothers to read what's written it's not my own writing at all, it's a quote from some source that i can't remember and can't seem to find on google lol)


----------



## tobi! (Feb 19, 2015)

epona said:


> Spoiler: just a page from my journal because i wasn't bothered to write out a paragraph lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks nice.

 I don't think "rounded" looks bad. I consider SCRIBBLES AND CHICKEN SCRATCH "immature childish" handwriting.


----------



## Marii (Feb 19, 2015)

Norski said:


> You have a good pen.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Stalfos said:


> They say I write like a girl. Apparently that's a compliment. lol
> 
> Btw. Marii, your writing is beautiful!



aww thanks both of you  I just wish more people could decipher it lol


----------



## tobi! (Feb 19, 2015)

Marii said:


> aww thanks both of you  I just wish more people could decipher it lol



I know but the cursive z's...**** :l


----------



## Marii (Feb 24, 2015)

bumps because I want to see people's handwriting


----------



## deerlilac (Feb 24, 2015)

mine could be worse


Spoiler: on paper handwriting







I take notes on my iPad for school so most of my writing is done digitally 



Spoiler: iPad handwriting


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes, I am 20 years old and still write like an 8th grader. I have no idea how to fix it, nor do I care THAT much. 



Spoiler


----------



## tobi! (Feb 24, 2015)

i think handwriting is also affected by what type of pens you use


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 24, 2015)

Norski said:


> i think handwriting is also affected by what type of pens you use



yes. gel pens make my handwriting look legit as hell.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 24, 2015)

I have/had these awesome pens that make my writing looking magnificent. However, I can't find them anywhere and it'll Cost $20 just to ship them to me. Plus, I heard they completely changed the design but still call it the same thing which makes me mad...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

Norski said:


> i think handwriting is also affected by what type of pens you use



I think my handwriting looks terrible in pencil and really thick markers. Pens work the best for me. I should try some cool gel pens though


----------



## tobi! (Feb 24, 2015)

Really? I write really well in sharpie. I also hate my writing in pencil. My math looks terrible, lol.


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 24, 2015)

I like handwriting but I also like typing.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 24, 2015)

Spoiler: probably big idk












I write better with thick markers but it still looks horrible to me rip.

this is why I stick to cursive


----------



## Jaebeommie (Feb 24, 2015)

Jetpens is heaven, by the way. You should all check out that website if you're into fancy writing utensils.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 24, 2015)

Jaebeommie said:


> Jetpens is heaven, by the way. You should all check out that website if you're into fancy writing utensils.



what ones do you use?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aradai said:


> Spoiler: probably big idk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think the thick marker looks better


----------

